# Thai Boxing Diet



## ThaiBoxerVicky (May 11, 2008)

I was just wondering what type of foods should I be eating and which ones I shouldn't when training?


----------



## Paul-M (May 12, 2008)

Just use your common sense really, lot's of vegetables, grains, etc, and after training sessions eat some protein and some carbs, keep the salt, fat and sugar on the low.


----------

